# North Dakota high school football recruits



## Trivia guy (Sep 6, 2004)

Congratulations to all the ND football players going on to play college football. There is a list started at http://www.northdakotapreps.com
Matt Anderson has verbaled to the Bison.


----------



## Trivia guy (Sep 6, 2004)

Here's what we have so far.

Landon Smith - Dickinson Trinity to North Dakota State 
Michael Arndt - LaMoure to North Dakota State 
Paul German - Fargo South to the University of North Dakota 
Matt Anderson - Cavalier to North Dakota State 
Lee Vandal - Rolla to North Dakota State 
Mike Brown - Larimore to North Dakota State (via NDSCS)
Ryan Kasowski - Grand Forks Central to UND
Jake Landry - Grand Forks Central to UND
Evan Savageau - Fargo South to Concordia College
Tommy Weidler - Velva to Minot State
Brock Lemer - Harvey to Jamestown College
Brent Lemer - Harvey to Jamestown College
Peter Gibbs - Grand Forks Central to UND
Matt Bakke - Grand Forks Central to UND
Dylan Glaser - Bismarck High to UND


----------

